# welding after laser surgery



## dave enrico (Apr 10, 2017)

later this year im going in and have cataracts removed and probably lase surgery on both eyes,has anyone had this done and tried welding afterwords,a little worried,im not a great welder but i can join 2 pieces of metal,was wondering about eeffects     dave


----------



## chips&more (Apr 10, 2017)

I think you would get better advice from not one but “several doctors" .


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 10, 2017)

Your vision after cataract surgery that results in nominal 'success' should leave your vision much better than with the cataracts.  There are, of course, risks with any surgery, and only you can make the decision.  Study the pluses, minuses, and success percentages of the specific surgery being considered.  My opinion on laser surgery to correct distance vision is that it is a mistake, strictly my opinion, study the possible benefits and risks before agreeing to laser correction of focal length.  Glasses to correct focal length are very low risk...


----------



## hermetic (Apr 10, 2017)

I have had cataracts removed from both eyes, and later suffered a detached retina, which is a sometime side effect of cataract surgery, eve after all that my eyesight is better today than it was when I was much younger! I have done a lot of welding, and had my fair share of flashes, though probably not as many as someone who welded full time. I asked my specialist if he thought welding could be connected to my early developed cataracts, and he told me that he spent a lot of time repairing welders eyes, and saw no more incidence of cataracts than in the non welding population. Some things you may noticeWith Mig, I try to make sure there is no stray light getting into the inside of the mask,  and I have adjusted the darkness level till I can see clearly again, and I dont have much of a problem. I wear glasses, and now weld without them, as my close range sight is better without. The only problem I have is night driving, which I avoid at all costs! Weld away, you will not really know till after it is all done, but take your surgeons advice, and give yourself an easy 6 months after the last Op.


----------



## rwm (Apr 10, 2017)

Arc ray burns tend to only affect the cornea and then are usually minor and temporary. There is no relationship to cataracts. Ionizing radiation (Xrays) does cause cataracts. If you are worried about your vision after removal of your lenses talk with your doctor about your options for implants. I suspect you will see improvement as others have said. Is the laser surgery on your retina?
Robert


----------



## tomh (Apr 10, 2017)

Please don't take this as hateful or mean!!
As a former EMT I have seen a lot of eye injures
You should ask your eye doctor and follow his/her advise /warnings after the surgery, as no one else is qualified to give you that kind of advise.
Remember that just because it worked out for someone else is no guarantee that you will be as lucky.
Follow the doctors advise to the letter!!
Again Please don't take this as hateful or mean


----------



## rick9345 (Apr 10, 2017)

Both eyes cataract lens replacement several years ago. No more smoky room vision .With cheater glasses weld frequently. No problems so far. Mostly TIG, with auto darkening helmet. Just need cheaters for the 12-18 inch distance.


----------



## tq60 (Apr 10, 2017)

Be careful meaning very careful of what you wear and how your helmet is made.

If you wear arm extenders (reading glasses) it is more critical.

Let me explain...

Light reflects on anything but flat black.

High intensity light worse.

If you wear light shirt and the inside of helmet has any gloss or labels in the sides the light goes to your shirt then to side of helmet then the side of eyes and if glasses it diffuses it and make it worse.

What it does is burn the whites of your eyes so it hurts anytime the light level changes.

Given the area of work have a long conversation with your doctor to confirm when completely healed and zero risk as the area will be sensitive to burning.

Been burned that way TWICE!

Once by stray light in an automotive machine shop where welding wss behind me but room full of crankshafts made many mirrors and second time was via HF auto helmet that had silver labels inside.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## bfd (Oct 25, 2017)

just had 2 cataract surgeries and I asked my eye dr this same question he said it would not effect anything so I continue to weld bill


----------



## HJVanbuskirk (Feb 24, 2018)

Hey, are you done with the laser surgery? As, normally it is necessary to wear glasses while welding. So after the surgery, I think one should wait for some time to continue welding. As one of my neighbors is a welder, So a few months back he was done with cataract surgery, then was advised to continue the welding after 2 months, also he was advised to wear wholesale reading glasses continuously after the surgery.


----------



## cg285 (Feb 27, 2018)

i have no experience with the cataract part of the question. i do have with laser surgery. had it done 20 years ago. no complaints, no change in welding.
the need for cheaters is a result of old age


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 27, 2018)

Question about Oxy/Acetylene welding...
I have an opportunity to do some regular Oxy/Acet welding for income... something like 15-20 hrs/day for a few weeks, 2-3 times a year.

Other than appropriate eye and face and smoke protection... are there any other issues to be aware of???

THX


----------



## cg285 (Feb 27, 2018)

GA Gyro said:


> Question about Oxy/Acetylene welding...
> I have an opportunity to do some regular Oxy/Acet welding for income... something like 15-20 hrs/day for a few weeks, 2-3 times a year.
> 
> Other than appropriate eye and face and smoke protection... are there any other issues to be aware of???
> ...



yes,
time and a half over 40. 
no cash under the table - our govt dependents need the money


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 27, 2018)

cg285 said:


> yes,
> time and a half over 40.
> no cash under the table - our govt dependents need the money



Yeah... wish it was a 'govt' job... grin!
It is piece pay... brazing copper lines to brass fittings... on the HP's and AH's.

Should work out to something like a couple days a week for a month...
Then a month off
Then repeat, twice.

Being retirement age, was thinking I need to do a bit of research on whether this is gonna be bad for my eyes.

Thoughts???


----------



## Doubleeboy (Feb 27, 2018)

my eye doc said my getting cataracts at young age was not helped by welding, skiing , sailing.  Bright lights not so good in his opinion.  I have a new cataract now, he said wait till it bothers me.  He further stated 1% chance of bad outcome from surgery.  Growing old is so much fun.


----------



## kevinpg (Feb 28, 2018)

dave enrico said:


> later this year im going in and have cataracts removed and probably lase surgery on both eyes,has anyone had this done and tried welding afterwords,a little worried,im not a great welder but i can join 2 pieces of metal,was wondering about eeffects     dave


I am unsure about the welding but my wife went through cataract surgery last year.  Interesting take-aways and foremost for me was the lenses.  All they told her was she would see better but we had no idea about replacement lense choices.  They put in lenses suitable for driving or distance without discussing with her and this has greatly affected her reading.  Also, they have lenses that are progressive so you have near and far and your brain will accommodate them.  My aunt chose those and they are pricey but wish we had known.

Also, since the surgery and to be fair, she has glaucoma as well.  Her vision has never been the same, she has not driven at all since last August and now, if I cannot get away from work and she has an appointment she has to rely on Taxi/Trolley - no biggie in NYC but here in Central Oklahoma, it is pricey and never on your schedule.

So I agree, get all the recommendations and opinions you can.  My work insurance added an opinion service and the credentials of the docs who talk to her is impressive and one called and chatted with her over an hour followed by a 10 page 'opinion'.  so that was nice.  She still cannot see well.


----------

